# Any other pro musicians here?



## RockStarGrower (Sep 21, 2015)

I have been playing guitar in several well known hard/rock heavymetal bands for 25 years. Anyone else here out playing/touring also?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2015)

RockStarGrower said:


> I have been playing guitar in several well known hard/rock heavymetal bands for 25 years. Anyone else here out playing/touring also?


What bands may i ask. Tyler.durden is a professional violinist but I've never heard him play. Can you upload any recordings? That would be sweet man.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 24, 2015)

We are from Orlando/central Fl area, play rock/metal. Several of us have played in a few bands but keep our main band together. Now we are all getting older we just mainly do the bigger style metal concerts or the polusia style concerts a few times a year. In the past we were always recording and touring, playing 4 nights a week, with growing illegally I cant come out and say on here but would be willing to post some music here if I can.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 24, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can upload a sound bit here, without posting a link?


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 26, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> Hmmm


You a musician Woody? I know a guy with the last name Woody that does country, not my style but hes a great guy, thought maybe you might of been the guy and was puttung 2 and 2 together. Lol


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nope.... Guess again


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 26, 2015)

Only guess I had.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 26, 2015)

Bummer... You're not much fun


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 27, 2015)

well with "Hmmm", "Nope guess again" and "Bummer your not much fun" there is not alot to guess with.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 27, 2015)

You're a musician you're supposed to be creative


----------



## dbkick (Sep 27, 2015)

Whats the name of your band? i'll just napstersome up........oh wait you said metal, nevermind.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 27, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Whats the name of your band? i'll just napstersome up........oh wait you said metal, nevermind.


This is from central fl in the 90s there's really only a couple bands it could be


----------



## dbkick (Sep 27, 2015)

Omg, limp bizkit? Can I have your autograph!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 27, 2015)

Ever hear of a band called Chaos Symphony? I believe they played in the Orlando area several years ago. But, I lost contact with De many years ago. They were into metal.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 27, 2015)

GUOD: Was Dee the singer? Organized chaos was the only band I remember??? Off hand, a couple chaos band around here. 

DBK: I like LB but they are a candy band compaired to the Metal we play, not saying their bad, hell they make more $$$ than us. I wont say alot about todays stuff but here is Some orlando area band hstory, Back in the late 90's eairly 2000's we were in/on the orlando metal awards a couple years in a row, Matt the guy that headed (started/ran) that all up played in the studio next to us in Sanford Fl (north orlando) We got kicked out (not our fault) then they got kicked out because if it, I still feel bad about it after all these years, Matt, He was a bass player for a well known death metal band that I was talking about that played next to us, I havent heard from him in years, Trivium (orlando band also) was set up in "home grown" stuido in Deltona fl (just north of orlando also) when we were in there getting some songs remastered, they had just came off tour with Iron Maiden and Was fixing to head out with slip knot after a months practice, why their record company paid $30,000 for them to practice there is a waste of the bands money. My buddy Garr (God rest his soul) the orignal drummer from "Megadeath" after he got fired from Megadeath had a band called Fatal opera. He lived in Orange city Fl, just north of orlando. Had his own stuido on his property next to his house, Its a good thing he came up with the name Megadeath and got t-shirt royalties and stuff or he would have been broke. His brother Stue and other guitarist Bill are kick ass guitarist, Andy their singer is the bomb singer with a major octave range. Out of 300+ bands in the area, we were ranked #2 for a while, the #1 band is a stuido band go figure?? Got to give them some credit thou but dam guys get out and play! I think we are 6th now, because we have not played in a few months. Down by Dr. Phillips (orlando) area (rich man/band) lands there is alot of guys/bands I know, some of the guys from Creed ("Altar Bridge") now, still live there I think? my sister in law lived next to them, she moved and I dont go down there anymore. Scott (singer for creed) almost ran me over in the parking lot of "The lost and Found" rock bar when we played there back in his drunk days. He came to watch us play with Rob Rock who is a cool musician, he playes over in England alot. Oh well Thats a trip down Memory lane. Sorry I cant come out and say but our PR manager and the cops are the last two people I want up my ass for knowing I grow pot. All tho a couple dj's from wjrr and the monster show guys on 104.1 have smoked my stuff. Lol


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 27, 2015)

RockStarGrower said:


> GUOD: Was Dee the singer? Organized chaos was the only band I remember??? Off hand, a couple chaos band around here.
> 
> DBK: I like LB but they are a candy band compaired to the Metal we play, not saying their bad, hell they make more $$$ than us. I wont say alot about todays stuff but here is Some orlando area band hstory, Back in the late 90's eairly 2000's we were in/on the orlando metal awards a couple years in a row, Matt the guy that headed (started/ran) that all up played in the studio next to us in Sanford Fl (north orlando) We got kicked out (not our fault) then they got kicked out because if it, I still feel bad about it after all these years, Matt, He was a bass player for a well known death metal band that I was talking about that played next to us, I havent heard from him in years, Trivium (orlando band also) was set up in "home grown" stuido in Deltona fl (just north of orlando also) when we were in there getting some songs remastered, they had just came off tour with Iron Maiden and Was fixing to head out with slip knot after a months practice, why their record company paid $30,000 for them to practice there is a waste of the bands money. My buddy Garr (God rest his soul) the orignal drummer from "Megadeath" after he got fired from Megadeath had a band called Fatal opera. He lived in Orange city Fl, just north of orlando. Had his own stuido on his property next to his house, Its a good thing he came up with the name Megadeath and got t-shirt royalties and stuff or he would have been broke. His brother Stue and other guitarist Bill are kick ass guitarist, Andy their singer is the bomb singer with a major octave range. Out of 300+ bands in the area, we were ranked #2 for a while, the #1 band is a stuido band go figure?? Got to give them some credit thou but dam guys get out and play! I think we are 6th now, because we have not played in a few months. Down by Dr. Phillips (orlando) area (rich man/band) lands there is alot of guys/bands I know, some of the guys from Creed ("Altar Bridge") now, still live there I think? my sister in law lived next to them, she moved and I dont go down there anymore. Scott (singer for creed) almost ran me over in the parking lot of "The lost and Found" rock bar when we played there back in his drunk days. He came to watch us play with Rob Rock who is a cool musician, he playes over in England alot. Oh well Thats a trip down Memory lane. Sorry I cant come out and say but our PR manager and the cops are the last two people I want up my ass for knowing I grow pot. All tho a couple dj's from wjrr and the monster show guys on 104.1 have smoked my stuff. Lol


Yes he was the singer. Death metal like. I think it was Chaos Symphony and I haven't heard from in years so. Not 100%. Just thought I would ask just in case. He may not even be in that area anymore. He also did DJing so. He could be DJ at a titty club some where. Not kidding. LoL


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2015)

richard christy from the howard stern show lived in florida for a few years and was a big metal drummer, think he played in death and charred walls of the damned, and a few other bands, i forget atm..


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 27, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Yes he was the singer. Death metal like. I think it was Chaos Symphony and I haven't heard from in years so. Not 100%. Just thought I would ask just in case. He may not even be in that area anymore. He also did DJing so. He could be DJ at a titty club some where. Not kidding. LoL


. 

I probably have met him, I wonder if he dj'd at strip club we use to play during Bikeweek/biketober fest and anytime they could get us near Daytona beach, always 3 naked girls in stage when we were on stage, girls didnt even call me by name, they called me "ass grabber", girls gone wild filmed some chick oil wrestling there once we were there and a certian pornstar chick was hired to make a apperence. Oh the good old days.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 27, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> richard christy from the howard stern show lived in florida for a few years and was a big metal drummer, think he played in death and charred walls of the damned, and a few other bands, i forget atm..


Not sure if I ever met him,, do you know which part of Fl? Prob Jacksonville or westpalm beach or Tampa. Alot of death metal in those areas making $$$. Its sad about Death guitarist dieing, they were from LA orignally I think?

our singer went to H.S school in NY with the Guys from Suffication, he did a intro on one of their songs for them, everytime they come down and play the house of blues or somewhere we hang out with them, they were on tour with morbid angle last time I went with our singer to seen them, great bunch of guys, most musicans from NY are real deal kick ass players,


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 27, 2015)

RockStarGrower said:


> Not sure if I ever met him,, do you know which part of Fl? Prob Jacksonville or westpalm beach or Tampa. Alot of death metal in those areas making $$$. Its sad about Death guitarist dieing, they were from LA orignally I think?
> 
> our singer went to H.S school in NY with the Guys from Suffication, he did a intro on one of their songs for them, everytime they come down and play the house of blues or somewhere we hang out with them, they were on tour with morbid angle last time I went with our singer to seen them, great bunch of guys, most musicans from NY are real deal kick ass players,


 orlando.. thin this was in the mid 90s though..


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 27, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> orlando.. thin this was in the mid 90s though..


Hell I probably met him then, I have been around this area since the late 80's. Hard to remember names and faces when you meet and/or play with sooo many different musicians. Alot of people come and go. I do miss alot of people I will prob never see again.


----------

